# New Hawk 201



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Check it out over at Nite watches, £275.00............................ :biggrin:

*Technical Specification*


CASE FINISHBlack PolycarbonateSTRAP TYPEBlack PolymerCRYSTALK1 Mineral
? GTLS
Hands, Dial and BezelMBSNoMOVEMENTSwiss Ronda 515CROWN TYPEPush in


DIAL DIAMETER33 mmCASE DIAMETER51mmCASE DEPTH13mmWEIGHT64gWATER RESISTANCE200mBATTERY LIFE3-4 Years


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

looks good


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

51mm!!!

Anything over 44 looks ridiculous on me... Even 44 is a bit much, 42 is the biggest I can comfortably wear :sad:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

stop tempting me scott :scared: im still waiting for the aegis and the money is starting to burn a whole in my pocket


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that's nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

i am always disappointed when i see a nice watch and its running something like a Ronda 515, that's a really low budget movement £4 odd from cousins, for me the watch instantly loses credibility regardless of how it looks, you would think charging £275 they could stretch to something a bit more upmarket after all £275 would get you a nice auto watch, just my opinion


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

A nice auto............................ :scared:

You need a nice Chrono from the Nite range, only about £400................... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

luckywatch said:


> A nice auto............................ :scared:
> 
> You need a nice Chrono from the Nite range, only about £400................... :wink:


 now that i like but not at £400, the thing about the other watch with the ronda 515..would you buy i big fancy Jaguar if you knew it had a 998cc Ford crossflow under the bonnet?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bruce said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > A nice auto............................ :scared:
> ...


 These watches are for trained killers, special forces and secret agents.................... artytime:

and people like me. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2015)

OH SH*T I`m SORRY :scared:


----------

